# Power Outage Pandemonium



## Tazmo (May 27, 2013)

Earlier tonight out datacenter briefly lost power resulting in a hard reboot of the server and significant corruption of our database. The majority of forums have been repaired, however it is possible some forums hav disappeared, and some posts may show permission errors that shouldn't be there. Luckily any missing sub forums can be brought back to life. Please report any issues you have noticed!


----------



## Owl (May 27, 2013)

inb4 somebody say they lost their rep

Anyway, the Konoha Arcade section is still nowhere to be found.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 27, 2013)

The Cafe and the Arcade are still down.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

I lost my rep.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know what happened. (Very) glad it was fixable!


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Yeah bring the Cafe back I miss watching Blue debate the whole forum with my cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying the situation.

I'd still be interested in helping out as a Super Admin, if you happen to be looking to fill a spot.


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2013)

I lost KevKev's rep, too.

I swear it was right here.


----------



## Mael (May 27, 2013)

Cafe needs to come back and that'll be it I think.


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2013)

yeah the Cafe is the first subsection that i can see missing.


----------



## lacey (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the information Tazmo.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2013)

wait, tazmo lost all his posts. what gives?


----------



## Palpatine (May 27, 2013)

The thread title sounds like a level from 'Donkey Kong Country' 

The arcade section isn't showing up, at least on my end.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

I lost some posts too.


----------



## Nic (May 27, 2013)

the rep system is off, seems like i'm allowed to rep an unlimited number of people. when i then press the rep button it finally tells me you can't rep the same post twice, but that's after i get the rep box with the message i'm allowed to enter and then send.  just did this as a test try in this thread for the three posters above this one.


----------



## Owl (May 27, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> wait, tazmo lost all his posts. what gives?



He lost all his posts for our sins.


----------



## dream (May 27, 2013)

Nic said:


> the rep system is off, seems like i'm allowed to rep an unlimited number of people.  and no that's something i'm serious about.



It's a bit different for me, I get the following message on posts that I've never repped:



> You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's a bit different for me, I get the following message on posts that I've never repped:



It's because you're a minority.

Thanks Obama.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's a bit different for me, I get the following message on posts that I've never repped:



I'm having no problems like that. 

The only other problem I am having is that the multiquote button is no longer working on the Akatsuki skin...but this was happening earlier in the day and may be unrelated.


----------



## JoJo (May 27, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's a bit different for me, I get the following message on posts that I've never repped:



I get the same message.


----------



## sworder (May 28, 2013)

the blender will collapse without the ability to repwhore each other, fix it quick


----------



## dream (May 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm having no problems like that.
> 
> The only other problem I am having is that the multiquote button is no longer working on the Akatsuki skin...but this was happening earlier in the day and may be unrelated.



The problem seems to vary a bit, I'll go check if clearing my cache fixes it. 

The multiquote problem isn't related to this problem.


----------



## Patchouli (May 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I get the same message.



Same here.


----------



## Aeiou (May 28, 2013)

Well look at that, my comment on Tazmo losing his honour has gone missing as well. 

This website really is broken.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> The problem seems to vary a bit, I'll go check if clearing my cache fixes it.
> 
> The multiquote problem isn't related to this problem.



I am actually getting that message... It just comes after I already leave a comment. Usually it comes immediately when I click the rep button before I actually leave rep, so I just assumed it worked when it didn't appear. But I just tried to rep someone for real reasons in the KL and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2013)

Krory said:


> The power outage didn't affect the Blender because all of the best Blender folks that *aren't busy IRL* have Skype convos.
> 
> Too legit to quit.



ie: I am pointless IRL



pandemonium, power outage blah blah this post is on-topic due to keywords


----------



## dream (May 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Well look at that, my comment on Tazmo losing his honour has gone missing as well.
> 
> This website really is broken.



I deleted that post.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's a bit different for me, I get the following message on posts that I've never repped:


db table go bye bye.

my oh.

reinstall the install scripts.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2013)

Fanclubs aren't showing up in subscriptions, though threads in other sections are.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Fanclubs aren't showing up in subscriptions, though threads in other sections are.



That problem doesn't exist for me at the moment. 

Does anyone else have it?


----------



## Patchouli (May 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That problem doesn't exist for me at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone else have it?



Fanclub subscriptions are showing up for me. 

Using the Orange skin.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 28, 2013)

I'd lke to report that my original account, Hachibiwaka, doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> That problem doesn't exist for me at the moment.
> 
> Does anyone else have it?



i subscribed to one fc just now and it showed up to my UserCP.  However, i just saw a post made a couple minutes ago in an FC I've already subscribed to, and that one doesn't show up in my UserCP at all.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2013)

Weird. I posted in two FCs I own and am definitely subscribed too, and neither of them showed up in my UCP as threads recently posted in.


----------



## Nic (May 28, 2013)

yeah seems like recent posts made in fcs subscribed to simply don't show up in our USER CP.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2013)

I actually just had to resubscribe to them entirely because when I listed my scrips they weren't there.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2013)

Wakarage said:


> I'd lke to report that my original account, Hachibiwaka, doesn't exist anymore.



This sounds pretty serial.

Maybe someone should look into it?


----------



## Owl (May 28, 2013)

Wakarage said:


> I'd lke to report that my original account, Hachibiwaka, doesn't exist anymore.





Darling, don't you see? It's a sign that it's time for you to move on! And in all honesty, I think the whole ordeal earlier was also a sign that it's time for all of us to move on with our lives.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (May 28, 2013)

i've a few things to say. firstly, being thankful to them? Don't flatter yourselves, you make it seem like it has anything to do with you and not the money you generate. if this was *any *issue that did not compromise their sapping of your souls they would ignore it as though they do not even exist in the same dimensional plane. And then the supposed power outage, compelling enough of a story but considering tazmos inclination for feeding us with shit I'd like some sort of proof. I think it is more likely he was trying to pump us up with ads and by mistake(as he is technologically incompetent) hit a wrong switch. His 'doubling ram' pretense would tie into this.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 28, 2013)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> i've a few things to say. firstly, being thankful to them? Don't flatter yourselves, you make it seem like it has anything to do with you and not the money you generate. if this was *any *issue that did not compromise their sapping of your souls they would ignore it as though they do not even exist in the same dimensional plane. And then the supposed power outage, compelling enough of a story but considering tazmos inclination for feeding us with shit I'd like some sort of proof. I think it is more likely he was trying to pump us up with ads and by mistake(as he is technologically incompetent) hit a wrong switch. His 'doubling ram' pretense would tie into this.


moar cores and a low-latency preemptive custom kernel would do more than increasing ram, esp on linux. also most of the time the page is generated in under a ms, so increasing that 200hz sched timer to 1000hz would do wonders. contrary to popular belief, context switches are cheap.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (May 28, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> moar cores and a low-latency preemptive custom kernel would do more than increasing ram, esp on linux. also most of the time the page is generated in under a ms, so increasing that 200hz sched timer to 1000hz would do wonders. contrary to popular belief, context switches are cheap.



this is why I'm having you take care of the technicalities


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 28, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm having no problems like that.
> 
> The only other problem I am having is that the multiquote button is no longer working on the Akatsuki skin...but this was happening earlier in the day and may be unrelated.



The Akatsuki skin's working again? Sweet deal!

Hmm, seems some icons are still broken, but at least it's usable again.


----------



## Chaos (May 28, 2013)

The Arcade is still down.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2013)

Just as planned.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (May 28, 2013)

furthermore, prior to shit hitting the fan tazmo had been online uncharacteristically frequently. Simple way to confirm my hypothesis is to ask: Was tazmo online before this happened? Also take into consideration he withdrew those filthy ads he attempted to implement before I scared him off with a rake; I believe he was looking for more discreet ways to intrude into our lives.


----------



## Krippy (May 28, 2013)

damn we lost the arcade


----------



## Mei Lin (May 28, 2013)

I lost like a page of suscription,and some threads can't go into.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 28, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> moar cores and a low-latency preemptive custom kernel would do more than increasing ram, esp on linux. also most of the time the page is generated in under a ms, so increasing that 200hz sched timer to 1000hz would do wonders. contrary to popular belief, context switches are cheap.



I may as well be eleven.   What does this mean?


----------



## Okodi (May 28, 2013)

Haven't noticed anything......
....... yet


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 28, 2013)

accounts of Hachibiwaka and Nightbringer are gone along with all their blogs - please restore both (and the blogs)


----------



## Blur (May 28, 2013)

Absolute Justice said:


> Ditch the Arcade, make a Mafia subsection.



Only If I get to keep my game. 

Restore the arcade.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

*There's an issue with thread subscriptions.* Certain threads won't subscribe when you post and you have to go in and manually do it.


----------



## sworder (May 28, 2013)

I lost ALL my subscriptions, I don't even remember everything I was subscribed to

dammit NF stop sucking so much


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2013)

Macklemore said:


> I lost ALL my subscriptions, I don't even remember everything I was subscribed to
> 
> dammit NF stop sucking so much


I didn't lose them, but I lost a lot of the newer ones. About 9,000 old ones are still there sometimes.


----------



## Synn (May 28, 2013)

Chaos said:


> The Arcade is still down.



Well, someone obliterated Tazmo's advertisement so it's payback time.


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2013)

umm if any mods see this:

on the main indexed forum page, the tab for the Member FC subsection links to forums.narutofan/"blah blah" instead of narutoforums.com/"blah blah"

a part of me thinks you guys just did some kind of server restore

if so, gotta fix that link.


----------



## Nordstrom (May 28, 2013)

I wonder what would happen if we pulled another power outage.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 28, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> umm if any mods see this:
> 
> on the main indexed forum page, the tab for the Member FC subsection links to forums.narutofan/"blah blah" instead of narutoforums.com/"blah blah"
> 
> ...



thanks, will ask an admin to fix it


----------



## Ice (May 28, 2013)

Nightbringer lost her account.


----------



## Patchouli (May 28, 2013)

Alrighty. 

Just spotted Tazmo messing about with the Admin Control Panel.

Bracing.

Edit: Well that was anticlimactic.


----------



## Patchouli (May 28, 2013)

What is this.


----------



## Byrd (May 28, 2013)

I do find this event to be quite hilarious


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2013)

Hate to break it to folks, but people who lost accounts probably won't be getting them back.


----------



## Aeiou (May 28, 2013)

NarutoArcade.com for the Arcade section. Makes sense, in terms of Tazmo's objectives.


----------



## Owl (May 28, 2013)

Thank you for exposing a section that was supposed to be hidden.


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2013)

Several Naruto BattleDome threads have been corrupted.


----------



## Tazmo (May 28, 2013)

Mbxx is still working on restoring everything. Our database is nearly 30 GB with 10 years worth of posts, which is pretty outrageous for SQL. Unfortunately there was A LOT of corruption, but we are confident everything, and everyone, will be restored sooner than later.

We do have full backups, however, we are looking to avoid wiping a few days worth of posts, and events, when we still believe it is fixable.


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2013)

FYI:   <-----  Konoha Arcade is back


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> Mbxx is still working on restoring everything. Our database is nearly 30 GB with 10 years worth of posts, which is pretty outrageous for SQL. Unfortunately there was A LOT of corruption, but we are confident everything, and everyone, will be restored sooner than later.
> 
> We do have full backups, however, we are looking to avoid wiping a few days worth of posts, and events, when we still believe it is fixable.


Thank you Tazmo.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 28, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> however, we are looking to avoid wiping a few days worth of posts, and events, when we still believe it is fixable.



That loss would be traumatic to say the least; tell Mbxx that we believe in him dattebayo.


----------



## Tazmo (May 28, 2013)

Basically if we can get the ID of any post,  user, or subforum missing, we can fix it instantly. There's a lot to sort through, randomly, however. For example, the ID # of Konoha Arcade was 393.  And my user ID is 1, for example.


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> Basically if we can get the ID of any post,  user, or subforum missing, we can fix it instantly. There's a lot to sort through, randomly, however. For example, the ID # of Konoha Arcade was 393.  And my user ID is 1, for example.


So if we find broken links/sections we should post them in this thread?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 28, 2013)

Well if it's gone then how would you know its ID, whether it was a user or subsection? Maybe cached Google search results I guess.


----------



## Tazmo (May 28, 2013)

Yes, please!


----------



## Stannis (May 28, 2013)

Nightbringer user ID is 180386. Her account is missing.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2013)

The following members are missing:


----------



## Aeiou (May 28, 2013)

The line crossing my username is missing.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> The line crossing my username is missing.



I'll correct that.


----------



## sworder (May 28, 2013)

Could stuff be mass deleted by dates? If it's eventually necessary, I'm sure no one would miss crap from way back '04-'06


----------



## dream (May 28, 2013)

Macklemore said:


> Could stuff be mass deleted by dates? If it's eventually necessary, I'm sure no one would miss crap from way back '04-'06



People would miss it, there's a lot of history that should be preserved.  I certainly don't want old staff section threads to be deleted, we're already missing majority of the threads older than 11/12/2005 and I would prefer not to lose any other staff section thread.


----------



## sworder (May 28, 2013)

Solaris said:


> People would miss it, there's a lot of history that should be preserved.  I certainly don't want old staff section threads to be deleted, we're already missing majority of the threads older than 11/12/2005 and I would prefer not to lose any other staff section thread.



Oh I don't mean personal posts like those, more like stuff from Konoha Library or the Bleach/OP sections where it's mostly spam.

I was looking at the Konoha Recycling Heap tho and there are over 200 guests lurking. I don't understand why people not in the forum would be reading stuff from way back then but it does help with traffic I guess


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 28, 2013)

Thanks. 

pek


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 28, 2013)

Macklemore said:


> Oh I don't mean personal posts like those, more like stuff from Konoha Library or the Bleach/OP sections where it's mostly spam.
> 
> I was looking at the Konoha Recycling Heap tho and there are over 200 guests lurking. I don't understand why people not in the forum would be reading stuff from way back then but it does help with traffic I guess



KL has essay threads with OPs that are 3+ full posts long. People put a lot of work into that section.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2013)

*seconding some defense for KL*


----------



## Gibbs (May 28, 2013)

Tazmo said:


> Mbxx is still working on restoring everything. Our database is nearly 30 GB with 10 years worth of posts, which is pretty outrageous for SQL. Unfortunately there was A LOT of corruption, but we are confident everything, and everyone, will be restored sooner than later.
> 
> We do have full backups, however, we are looking to avoid wiping a few days worth of posts, and events, when we still believe it is fixable.





Mbxx said:


> Rep is just a cache issue. Arcade is up.





I must say, today is the longest I have ever seen you two online. I like that. Good work fixing this as a team. Although I wish that we could see you two like this everyday.


----------



## Tazmo (May 28, 2013)

When something is on fire and the most you lose is some rep power temporarily, that's always nice. 

We'll leave this thread open for a little bit, in case there is something still wrong. But, I think everything is restored!


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 28, 2013)

Not sure if it's been mentioned already but if you try and go onto the "One Piece Fanclubs" page from the link on the home page, it doesn't load. It tries to take you to the "naurtofan" page which doesn't exist any more. You need to fix that link.


----------



## Palpatine (May 28, 2013)

A few of the shortcuts aren't working for me. Not sure if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> KL has essay threads with OPs that are 3+ full posts long. People put a lot of work into that section.



Hey, you leave my fucking essay threads out of this.


----------



## Banhammer (May 29, 2013)

where the fuck are my 600 posts?


----------



## Nordstrom (May 29, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> where the fuck are my 600 posts?



In Monaco. Want to go after them?


----------



## abc123 (May 29, 2013)

10 minutes of Bad Gateway anyone?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Yes        .


----------



## Tony Stark (May 29, 2013)

Rothwell said:


> 10*0* minutes of Bad Gateway anyone?



More like this.

Better now though.


----------



## Ash (May 29, 2013)

I guess this is why I'm missing 300 posts. It'll take me years to make that again


----------



## Tazmo (May 30, 2013)

The posts are probably not *actually* missing, and your post count should reset itself after the cache clears, or as you continue to post.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2013)

Some people have also gained posts lol.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2013)

Ash said:


> I guess this is why I'm missing 300 posts. It'll take me years to make that again



I'm sure you can find many places to talk about molesting naked little boys with your pedo buddy.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (May 30, 2013)

krory said:


> I'm sure you can find many places to talk about molesting naked little boys with your pedo buddy.



....oh shit.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2013)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> ....oh shit.





I pull no punches on folks that trade pictures of naked little cartoon boys with other pedophiles that brag about their sexual conquests of underaged boys in their personal life while everyone just watches and does nothing.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

Yo man, I was an admin before the power outage incident. Can you fix that?


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2013)

^- I can confirm this.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 30, 2013)

Auto Subscription doesn't work, or rather subscribing doesn't work at all


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 31, 2013)

Since when were you all under the impression that a mere smod like Solaris could rep slash everyone and their mothers by acting on his own accord?

I was the one behind it all. In the end he was just the "vice-president" where I was the "branch manager".

So you guys haven't fixed it yet? I'm still not an admin.


----------

